# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Moskva

## dariushka

Kto nibud znaet kak tam ceichas v moskve..... ya imeu v vvidu po opstonovke itd. Da i voobshe ya sama rodilas pod moskvoi i moya babushka tam jivet...... hotelos bi poehat...... Toliko kajhdiy raz kak priezjhau neznau kuda tam shodit mojhno.... Kto nibud znaet kakie nibud klubi ili chto-to v etom rode.... 
cpasibochki

----------

HI  ::  ,
 I just fond this forum, because I am looking for someone who would like to meet with me during my stay in Moskow.  I will go there together with my boyfriend. I am bulgarian 27 years old, and my boyfriend is russian and he is 25. 
We are also wondering where to go there , which are the nice pubs.
If you would like we could meet there in the centre.
You canwrite me on my email kitito_11@yahoo.com 
I understand russian too ::  
Write me about you also ::

----------

